# OT > Offtopic >  Hernesaaren ja Kruunuvuoren väliaikaiskäyttöön ideoita

## teme

Tämäpä on hauska idea, minusta ratikkaradan pienoismalli olisi hilpeä:



> Nyt etsitään ideoita Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Hernesaaren itärannan väliaikaiskäyttöön
> 
> Laajasalon Kruunuvuorenrannassa toimivista öljy-yhtiöistä pääosa poistuu alueelta tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä ja tähän asti aidattuna olleen alueen avaamista kaupunkilaisten käyttöön aletaan suunnitella. Samoin kantakaupungin puolella yksi kaupungin hienoimpia merimaisemia, Kaivopuiston ja Eiran merenrantaa jatkava Hernesaaren itäranta avautuu kaupunkilaisten vapaaseen käyttöön jo tulevana kesänä kun kaupungin varikkoalue on poistunut rannasta.
> 
> Nyt haetaan vastauksia siihen, miten nämä alueet saataisiin parhaaseen mahdolliseen käyttöön siksi aikaa kunnes alueiden lopulliset suunnitelmat valmistuvat ja rakentaminen käynnistyy.
> 
> Molempien alueiden väliaikaiskäytön suunnittelu on juuri alkamassa. Kaupunki kaipaa nyt ehdotuksia ja ideoita suunnittelun pohjaksi. Ideat voivat liittyä esimerkiksi harrastusmahdollisuuksiin, rakenteisiin, kalusteisiin, taiteeseen, palveluihin, tapahtumiin ja ylipäätään kaikkeen, mikä edistäisi alueiden käyttöä kaikille kaupunkilaisille. Toiveet myös syys- ja talvikauden mahdollisuuksista ovat tervetulleita.
> http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/uutiset/1607

----------

